# 4.3



## jhaury (Aug 8, 2011)

http://m.androidauthority.com/galaxy-note-2-android-4-3-telstra-245932/

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## rhaneyjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Slim bean 4.3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

